# اساسيات الورش( ورش اللحام ,ورش النجارة ... الخ)



## مهندس وعد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الملف الجميل خاص بأساسيات الورش .....
ارجو الدعاء 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QUJVNPNZ


----------



## رائد الهندسة (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع محجوب للأسف


----------



## م/يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع لا يفتح ارجوا ان يتم تحميلة على موقع رفع اخراا نظرااا للحاجة اليه
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
أخواني االاعزاء هذا الملف على الرابد شير ( ولو اني اكره الرابد شير بس لخاطركم)
http://rapidshare.com/files/1675048...___1587___1610___1587___1610___1577_.pdf.html


----------



## ابراهيم بامرني (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## libton-x700 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*اساسيات الورش*

اللهم عنهم فى العلم والحق وانصرهم على القوم الكافرين


----------



## الاورفلي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله لخدمة الجميع مشكور حبيبي


----------



## م المترقب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك صديقنا العزيز


----------



## دكتور نور (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
الموقع الاول لا توجد به مشكله الان و قد قمت بتحميل الملف منه


----------



## دكتور نور (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
الموقع الاول لا توجد به مشكله الان و قد قمت بتحميل الملف منه


----------



## محمود33 (29 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (29 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## سلام نعيم سلمان (6 فبراير 2009)

*تقرير عن ورشة اللحام*

*الـلــحــــــــــــام** 


**اللحام هو عملية توصيل المعادن لتوصل إلى منتجات كبيرة أو مركبة أو معقدة* *الشكل عن طريق وصل أجزاء بسيطة أو صغيرة في شكلها وصلاً دائماً و في* *المعتاد يتم اللحام باستخدام طاقة حرارية, و تعتبر مصادر الطاقة الحرارية* *هي انسب الطرق إلى تنفيذ عمليات اللحام المختلفة**. 
**و يجب أن يتوفر في مصدر الطاقة المستخدمة في اللحام عدة عناصر أساسية نذكر* *منها أنه يجب أن يعطي قدراً كافياً من الحرارة في مكان اللحام يكفي لصهر* *الكمية المطلوبة من المعدن كما يجب أن تكون الحرارة مركزة علي مكان* *اللحام**. 
**و نظراً لتباين أنواع و أشكال الوصلات و سمك المعدن وكذا خواصه الطبيعية* *فأنه يلزم أن تكون مصدر اللحام قابلاً للضبط (بالزيادة و النقصان)حتى تعطي* *الكمية اللازمة من الطاقة**.



**-**تعريف عملية اللحام**.**

**يعرف اللام بأنه وصل المواد المعدنية إما بواسطة الحرارة أو استخدام الضغط* *أو الضغط والحرارة معا ويمكن تأدية اللحام باستخدام معدن حشو أو بدون* *استخدامه ويكون معدن الحشو من نوع مماثل لمعدن الأساس وله نفس الخصائص أو* *يماثلها**.
**ولإجراء عملية اللحام بالصهر تسخن أطراف الأجزاء المراد لحامها بمصدر* *حراري قوي حتى درجة الانصهار وعندما تتجمد الأطراف المنصهرة لتلك الأجزاء* *تشكل الوصلة الملحومة ولا تتطلب في هذه الحالة أي ضغط خارجي أمام اللحام* *بالضغط فيتم بالتسخين والضغط معا ومن جهة أخرى فإن اللحام بالضغط على* *البارد يؤدى بالضغط الميكانيكي فقط**.
**وتتوقف درجة الحرارة التي تلحم عندها المعادن على الظروف التي تحيط بعملية* *اللحام ففي اللحام بالضغط تتحول جميع أجزاء المعدن التي يراد وصلها أو* *منطقة اللحام فقط على حالة عجينة بالتسخين وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بعدم تغير* *التركيب الكيميائي لأطراف الوصلة إما في اللحام بالصهر فيحول المعدن في* *منطقة اللحام على الحالة المنصهرة بتسخينه إلى درجات الحرارة المرتفعة* *ويحتاج اللحام بالضغط إلى درجات حرارة أدنى مما يحتاجه اللحام بالصهر ومن* *ناحية أخرى فان اللحام بالصهر أسهل في إجرائه من اللحام بالضغط ولذلك* *يستخدم على نطاق واسع**.
**ويلزم لإتمام عمليات اللحام على الوجه الأكمل توفر الشروط التالية**:

**1-**تنظيف الأسطح بالسوائل الميكانيكية والكيميائية**.
2-**استخدام طاقة حرارية كبيرة ومركزة عند نقطة الوصل وإنهاء عملية اللحام قبل تسرب الحرارة إلى باقي أجزاء الشغلة المطلوب لحامها**.
3-**منع تكون طبقات دخيلة من غير المواد الأصلية أو التخلص منها كلما تكونت* *ومن ثم تستعمل في كثير من عمليات اللحام مواد تساعد على بلوغ هذا الهدف* *وتعرف بمساعدات الصهر**.**





**-**تصنيف عمليات اللحام**.**

**يمكن تصنيف عمليات اللحام حسب المصدر الذي نحصل منه على الحرارة اللازمة* *لتسخين المعدن المراد لحامه ويبين الشكل التالي تبويبا لطرق اللحام* *الأساسية**.



**-**طرق اللحام بالصهر**.**

**اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي**.
**اللحام الكهربائي بالقوس المغمور**.
**اللحام بالغاز**.
**اللحام بلهب الأكسجين والاستيلين**.**



**-**طرق اللحام بالضغط على الساخن**.**

**لحام الحدادة**.
**لحام المقاومة الكهربائية**.
**اللحام بالحث الكهربائي**.
**لحام الاحتكاك**.
**لحام الضغط على البارد**.**



**-**اللحام الغازي**.[/**color]


**حيث يتم إتمام احتراق الغازات مثل الاستيلين, الغاز* *الطبيعي, أو الهيدروجين بالاستعانة بالأكسجين وهذه الغازات تعبأ في* *اسطوانات ويركب عليها منظم لخروج الغازات و عن طريق الخراطيم إلى بوري* *اللحام حيث يتم خلط الغاز مع الأكسجين و عند إعطائه شرارة يتم الاحتراق و* *الحصول علي الطاقة اللازمة لإتمام الصهر و اللحام**.



**- **اللحام بالاكسي أستلين**.**

**تستخدم الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من اختراق الاستيلين بمساعدة الأكسجين و* *يعبأ غاز الاستيلين في أنابيب من الصلب (أسطوانة) تحت ضغط يعادل 15 جوي* *مذاباً في سائل الأسيتون الذي يمتص الغاز بدوره في مواد أسفنجية مثل فحم* *الخشب(فحم نباتي) والاسبستوس و تنتهي الأنبوبة المحتوية علي هذا الغاز* *المذاب بمحبس للغلق ثم بمنظم للتحكم في ضغط الغاز( للحصول علي ضغط منتظم* *تماماً بغض النظر عن ضغط أسطوانة الغاز**).

**أما الأكسجين فيتم تحضيره بضغط الهواء و تبريده ثم يتم فصل الأكسجين و* *تعبئته في أسطوانات من الصلب تحت ضغط يعادل 120 ضغط جوي.. و يستخدم كذلك* *صمام للفتح و منظم للغاز و يوصل غاز الأكسجين و الاستلين عن طريق خراطيم و* *صمام للامان(لحماية اٍسطوانات الغاز من رجوع اللهب إليها و انفجارها) و* *بوري خلط الغازين الذي يخلطهما بالنسب المطلوبة وتجري عملية اللحام بإعداد* *أطراف الأجزاء المطلوب لحامه وتنظيفها ثم تسخين باللهب عند موضع اللحام* *حتى ينصهر المعدن المعرض له وحينئذ يضاف سلك الحشو بمادة تشبه المعدن* *الأصلي وعلى هيئة سيخ لحام ينصهر طرفه بفعل اللهب ويختلط مع مصهور المعدن* *عند وضع اللحام وبإبعاد اللهب يبرد المعدن ويجمد لتتصل الأجزاء بعضها ببعض* *اتصالا دائما وتضاف أثناء اللحام أحيانا مادة مناسبة تساعد على تحسين* *اللحام تعرف بمساعد الصهر ويجري اللحام باستعمال الحراق (البوري) وسيخ* *الحشو في أوضاع مختلفة أفقية وراسية وعلوية**.
**ويرجع استخدام الأكسجين النقي بدلا من الهواء في حرق الغازات القابلة* *للاشتعال إلا انه باستعمال الأكسجين يمكن الوصول إلى توفير الطاقة* *الحرارية اللازمة لعملية اللحام بصورة مركزة في موقع اللحام ومن الغازات* *القابلة للاشتعال المستعملة في هذه الطريقة غاز الاستيلين والهيدروجين* *والغاز الطبيعي والبوتين والبروبين**.
**وتتراوح درجة حرارة اللهب في لحام الأكسجين والاسيتيلين بين 3200-3500 درجة مئوية حسب نسبة الأكسجين إلى الاستيلين**.








**ويتم التفاعل علي مرحلتين مكوناً ما يسمي بالمخروط الداخلي في المرحلة الأولي ثم الغلاف الخارجي**.


**• **المخروط الداخلي**:**

**وهو عبارة عن مخروط أزرق اللون و تقع أعلي درجة حرارة عند رأس المخروط لذا تسلط هذه النقطة علي منطقة اللحام لإتمام الصهر**.


**• **المخروط الخارجي**:**

**وهو الغلاف الناتج عن التفاعلات الكيميائية بين نواتج الاحتراق و الأكسجين* *والهواء الجوي. وهذا الغلاف يساهم في صهر المعدن كما يستخدم في عمليات* *التسخين حول منطقة اللحام مما يساعد علي خفض معدل التبريد للوصلة لكي يحسن* *من خواصها**.

**و تختلف نسب خلط الأكسجين و الاستيلين حيث تكون متساوية في اللهب المتعادل* *وإذا زادت نسبة الأكسجين عن نسبة الاستيلين يصبح اللهب مؤكسداً وإذا زادت* *نسبة الاستيلين عن الأكسجين يكون اللهب مختزلاً( مكربن**(



**-**اللهب و أنواعه**:**


**1-**اللهب المتعادل** :**

**و يستخدم في لحام الصلب بأنواعه و الحديد الزهر و الألمنيوم و النحاس الأحمر**.


**2-**اللهب المؤكسد**:**

**و يستخدم في لحام النحاس الأصفر و البرنز**


**3-**اللهب المختزل**:**

**ويستخدم في لحام النيكل و الصلب السبائكي و لحام المونة**.




**-**القطع بالاكسي أستيلين**:**

**يمكن استخدام لهب الاكسي أستيلين في إجراء عملية القطع بدلاً من عملية* *اللحام حيث يتم القطع بمبدأ أكسدة الجزء المطلوب قطعه, وذلك باستخدام بوري* *ذا ثلاث قنوت الأولى لتوصيل الأكسجين و الثانية لتوصيل الاستيلين إلي غرفة* *الخلط حيث يتم خلطهما بالنسبة المطلوبة لتوليد اللهب الذي تصل درجة حرارته* *إلي حوالي 3000درجة مئوية لصهر المعدن إما لإجراء عملية اللحام أو قطعه* *وفي حالة القطع يستخدم الأكسجين الواصل إلي بوري القطع عن طريق القناة* *الثالثة بأحداث عملية أكسدة للمعدن المنصهر كنتيجة لاتحاده مع الأكسجين* *الزائد و كذا دفع المعدن المنصهر**.**




**- **مميزات طريقة اللحام بالاكسي استيلين**:**

**1-**تكاليف الأجهزة و المعدات قليلة**
2-**الصيانة اللازمة للأجهزة محدودة**
3- **يمكن نقلها من مكان إلي مكان أخر**
4- **يمكن استخدامها في إجراء عمليات القطع بجانب اللحام*


لحام القوس الكهربائي 

*لحام القوس الكهربائي هو احد اهم انواع اللحام على الاطلاق ،ويتم عن طريق الحرارة الناتجة عن* *القوس الكهربائي بين القطب والجزء الملحوم تصل درجة الحرارة في هذا النوع من اللحام الى 400 درجة مئوية وهي درجة حرارة كافية لصهر المعدن في نقطة اللحام او صهر معدن اضافي من سلك ويلتحم عند تبريده مكونا وصلة متينه* مصادر التيار الكهربائي *مواد لعليات اللحام يستطيع انتاج تيار متردد وتيار مسنر يمكن الحصول على التيار الكهربائي اللازم لعملية اللحام بالطرق التالية : مولدات التيار الكهربائي ذات التيار المستمر منها ما له خصائص ثابتة ةالبعض الاخر له خصائص فولتيه متغيرة عن طريق محولات كهربائيه تعطي تيار متردد ويسشتخدم اللحام التيار المتردد بكثرة عن اللحام بالتيار المستمر وذلك لرخص المعدات اللازمة لعمليات اللحام بالتيار المتردد علاوة على صغر الطاقة اللازمة في عمليات اللحام **تعريف الالكترود :.** هي ما تسمى ايضا بأسياخ اللحام وهو عبارة عن سيخ من المعدن طوله 20 سنتيمتر او أطول . وقطرها يتراوح بين 5 ملم الى 2 ملم مغلف بمادة صلبة عبارة عن أكاسيد هذه الاكاسيد تساعد على التفاعل الذي يتم عند عماية اللحام وتساعد بتكوين الجو المناسب للمعدن الذائب لكي يلتصق ببعضه البعض ومع عدم وجود هذه الاكاسيد فلن تتم عملية اللحام بسهولة ابدا . وغالبا يكون الالكترود (سيخ اللحام) مركب على المنفذ الذي يطلق الالكترونات ويسمى بقبض الالكترود . وهكذا عند خروج الالكترونات التي تمر من خلال الا لكترود سوف تخرج بقوة من طرف الالكترود (سيخ اللحام ) حاملة معها مواد الالكترود (الاكاسيد الصلبة الموجودة في الغلاف الصلب والمعدن المغلف بالاكاسيد .ملقية بها الى سطح المعدن المراد لحمه * *طرق اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي* *اللحام اليدوي بالاقطاب المعدنية** وهي احد الطرق المستخدمة بكثرة في عمليات اللحام وتجري في اغلب الاحوال بالتيار المتردد . تستعمل أقطاب معدنية من الصلب (سلك اللحام ) كمونه ( أي مادة ملء ) والاسلاك المستدمة يتراوح قطرها بين 1*
*-12 ملم ويصل طولها الى 500 ملم **اللحام اليدوي بأقطاب من الكربون** يجري هذا النوع من اللحام بواسطة استخدام أقطاب كربونية او جرافينية ، وهذه الاقطاب تصنع بأقطار 8_30 ملم ويبلغ طولها من200_300 ملم . وعادة تتم عملية اللحام في هذا النوع باستخدام التيار المستمر . **لحام القوس الكهربائي (التنجستن وستارة الغاز )* * يعتبر هذا النوع من اللحام من أوائل التطويرات التي حدثت للحام القوس الكهربائي حيث يحاط بستارة اسطوانية منغاز خامل وكان يسمى سابقا لحام تيج والغازات الخاملة المستخدمة هي غازات الأرجون ،الهيليوم او خليط نوع او اكثر منها وتستخدم ستارة الغاز هذه في عزل منطقة اللحام عن الهواء **لحام القوس الكهربائي وستارة الغاز** تعتبر هذه الطريقة مماثلة للطريقة السابقة بأستثناء ان الالكترود ( السلك المستخدم ) يستهلك اثناء عملة الللحام حيث يتم تغذيته اوتوماتيكيا الىلا موقع اللحام . وتكون ستارة الغاز في هذه الحالة من غاز ثنائي اوكسيد الكاربون اوخليط من غاز ثنائي أوكسيد الكاربون وغاز الارجون . لحام المقاومة الكهربائية هي احدى طرق اللحام التي تستخدم فيها الحرارة والضغط وتتولد الحرارة نتيجة لمرور تيار كهربائي له شدة عالية وفولت منخفض لفترة زمنية قصيرة محددة في المواضع المراد لحامه من الجزء . وتتم عملية اللحام في النقطة او المكان الذي ارتفعت حرارته وذلك بالضغط بواسطة قطبية ، تعتبر هذه الطريقة في اللحام من الطرق السهلة في اتمامها وكذلك لها قدرة انتأجية عالية لذا .فهي تعتبر طريقة اقتصاديه بالنسبة لسعر التكلفة لو قورنت بالطرق الاخرى بالرغم من ارتفاع سعر ماكينات اللحام بالمقاومة وتمتاز أيضا أن هذه الطريقة أمكانية لحام المعادن الغير متشابها . تستخدم هذه الطريقة عادة في لحام الالواح الصغيرة السمك للمعادن المختلفة سواء كانت حديدية او غير حديدية . أنواع لحام المقاومة الكهربائية _اللحام النقطي (لحام البقعة ) وهو احد الطرق الشائعة في عمليات اللحام بالتلامس وينقسم لحام البقعة الى مجموعتين : *
*لحام البقعة المفردة من جهة واحدة أو من جهتين . لحام البقعة المتعددة ،حيث يتم عمل بقعتان أو أكثر في نفس الوقت أثناء تدفق التيار . *

*_اللحام الدرزي (اللحام الخطي )*
*يستعمل هذا النوع في لحام خزانات الزيت والبنزين والماء والمواسير وعدد من الاجزاء المصنوعة من الصلب والمعادن غير الحديدية ويتراوح سمك المعدن الذي يمكن لحامه بهذه الطريقة بين 25_30 ملم . *
*وتنقسم هذا النوع من اللحام الى مجموعتين : **1_لحامات التدريز التركيبية .* 
*2_لحامات التدريز التقابلية .** _الحماية في ورشة اللحام *

*_الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين *
*1**_ضرورة استخدام واقيات العين والوجه المناسبة (نظارات اللحام ، حامي الوجه الخاص باللحام ) مع استعمال الفلتر المناسب لنوع اللحام وحجم الالكترود . 2_استعمال القفازات المقاومة للحرارة ، الاوفرهولات القطنية ذات الاكمام الطويلة وتكون بدون جيوب وكذلك ضرورة عدم وجود ثنية في البنطلون ويغطى الحذاء . 3_استعمال حذاء سلامة مناسب وايضا يمكن استعمال مريلة من الجلد . *
* نسألكم الدعاء بالموفقية والنجاح
*


----------



## Eng.Amir (6 فبراير 2009)

وفقكم الله جميعا لخدمة الجميع


----------



## moustafa afify (6 فبراير 2009)

*اللهم عنهم فى العلم والحق وانصرهم على القوم الكافرين*​


----------



## ahmed_hero (6 مارس 2009)

ممممممممممممممششششششككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر تسلم ااااييييييييدكككككككك


----------



## ali.alkorayshi (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و اللهم يعطيك الصحة و العافية و يقضي جميع حوائجك.


----------



## محمد الهبيان (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير و شكرا للجميع


----------



## السامرائية (27 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ربي يوفقكم ويحفظكم
دمتم بود


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه
شكرا للاخوة على المشاركه


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا 
انل ايضا اكره الرابط شير


----------



## عماد 2005 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا مهندس وعد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## نورالدين عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وعد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين العرب .رمضان كريم وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير ..
شكرا لكم على ردودكم المشجعة واعتذر عن غيابي لانشغالي بتعلم انظمة اللينكس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
> أخواني االاعزاء هذا الملف على الرابد شير ( ولو اني اكره الرابد شير بس لخاطركم)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/1675048...___1587___1610___1587___1610___1577_.pdf.html


 


مهندس وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين العرب .رمضان كريم وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير ..
> شكرا لكم على ردودكم المشجعة واعتذر عن غيابي لانشغالي بتعلم انظمة اللينكس


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..

كل عام وأنتم بخير..وفقك الله..

كتاب شامل وقيم .. للمشتغلين في الورش ..
وأساسيات مهمة..

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس وعد.​


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ALZOOBERY2001 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أين المهندسين الذين يحضو بالعلم و المعرفه*

مشكلة المواقع على النت هي بخل أصحاب العلم و المعرفه في طرح العلم للناس للاستفاده و لهذا اصبحت العلوم و المعلومات تحتكر بشكل كبير حتى المعلومات البسيطه التي أصبحت تنشر في المواقع الاجنبيه اصبحنا نكتم عليها 
و هذا مرض و مصيبه في اصحاب العلم و المعرفه 
إذا كان ولابد من الاحتكار لماذا لايطرح هؤلأ شروط للتعليم ؟
لماذا لايضعو أسعار لكل موضوع ؟
لماذا لانغير من الاحتكار المطلق الى البيع و الشراء كما هو في المواقع الاجنبيه فيها إحتكار لاكن هناك مبالغ مقابل المعلومات ؟


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mondey122 (30 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علما 
وبارك لك


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## mohab radwan (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## ابو غسان للتبريد (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز موظوع جيد


----------



## k abd elrazek (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف روعة شكرا لك


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للجميع*


----------



## ابوفيصل11111 (5 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه بس الرابط مش شغال...


----------



## على هارون (10 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## rambomenaa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود 20001 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

